# BMW Auto Lease Programs - October 2010



## JTM09 (Jan 12, 2006)

No need to get condescending, buddy.

Just wondering where you were coming from. I still don't think you are comparing apples to apples. Sure there was a refresh on the e9x but it is still the same body generation. 

The current X3 is an outgoing design. My CA told me that the 2010s won't lease well for the reason I stated above. Residual is in the crapper. (I used that term just for you :thumbsup: )

Edit--I hear you about a large discount making up for poor lease terms but I don't think it's there. CA made it sound as if BMW doesn't want to lease the old X3 now ....I dunno. 

Btw, why the hell did you pass on an M3 with a $12k discount?


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

Didn't intend to come off condescending pal, just sharing my experience with you.

My experience has also been that CA's usually have no idea what they are talking about when it comes to residuals and what not. Leasing is quite complex and CA'a (fancy word for car salesperons) tend to "turn-over" quickly. Meaning that a BMW "CA" this month could have possibly been a Pontiac Sales Man a few months back. Perhaps their experience with outgoing and incoming models isn't quite what they lead on (aka bullcrap) and most likely they are more interested in trying to talk you into a 2011 x3 that you can order just as you want and will most likely end up paying sticker for as compared to searching dealers for one equipped as you request and then knowing you'll try to hit him up for a big discount on it as well since its an outgoing model.

This is not a "blanket statement" for all CA's, but again, my experience with most.

You might be 100% correct, they may not even be offering lease options for 2010's, I wish someone could let us know...

I passed on the M3 because they were only going to give me $10,000 for my ZHP (nearly two years ago) and at that time I owed $16,000 on it. It was an amazing deal on the M3, but not so great considering the trade. The car was also not equipped exactly how I would have wanted it, close, but not quite. In the end I'm glad I kept my ZHP, paid her off last Tuesday, I plan to keep her indefinitely.


----------



## BlackBerryCubed (Dec 5, 2007)

Waiting on numbers for November !


----------

